# Access 07 - Kombinationsfeld im Unterformular



## d4kine (29. März 2010)

Hallo Leute,

habe vor ca. 1 Monat mit Access angefangen und muss sagen, dass es wirklich spaß macht 
Leider bin ich an einer bestimmten Stelle angekommen, wo ich nicht weiter weiß.
Ich hoffe dabei kann mir einer von euch helfen. Es geht um folgendes:


Die Tabellen sind wie folgt aufgebaut:

```
tblArtikel          | tblLieferanten
--------------------+-----------------
ArtikelID           | LieferantenID
Artikelname         | Lieferantenname
Lieferantenname     |
```
Dabei besteht eine 1:n beziehung zwischen dem Feld _Lieferantenname_ bei tblArtikel & tblLieferanten


Das Formular sieht folgendermaßen aus:





_Die Spalte txtArtikelID_UFo ist unrelevant_

Das Problem ist, dass ich nur Artikel angezeigt bekommen möchte, welche auch unter dem Lieferanten eingetragen sind.
Mit zwei Comboboxen in einem Formular habe ich es dank Microsoft-Beispiel schon geschafft.
Jetzt habe ich mir einige Tutorials über das Ansprechen von Unterformularen angeschaut, jedoch komme ich nicht weiter als so:



```
Private Sub cboArtikel_AfterUpdate()

Me!tblTest_UFo.Form!cboArtikel_UFo.RowSource = "SELECT Artikelname FROM" & _
                        " Artikel WHERE Lieferantenname = " & Me.cboLieferant & _
                        " ORDER BY Artikelname"
                        
Me!tblTest_UFo.Form!cboArtikel_UFo = Me!tblTest_UFo.Form!cboArtikel_UFo.ItemData(0)

End Sub
```
Habe auch schon hier im Forum gesucht, jedoch nichts gefunden was mich weitergebracht hat.


Ich hoffe mir kann jemand weiterhelfen.

Vielen Dank schonmal


----------



## d4kine (31. März 2010)

Weiß wirklich keiner eine Lösung? Ich sitze echt schon 3 Wochen hier dran und weiß nicht mehr weiter


----------



## tombe (1. April 2010)

Also was mir bei deiner Verknüpfung komisch vorkommt, ist das du den Lieferantenname verwendest und nicht die Lieferanten-ID.

Wir haben das hier oft genug das sowohl unsere Kunden als auch unsere Lieferanten plötzlich den Namen ändern zum Beispiel von "Schmidt GmbH" in "Schnimdt GmbH & Co. KG". Wenn die Verknüpfung nun über den Namen hergestellt ist, werden nach der Namensänderung keine Artikel mehr gefunden. Die Kunden-/Lieferantennummer oder -ID bleibt dagegen immer die gleichen.

Ansonsten kannst du doch einfach wenn du das Unterformular einbindest angeben welche Felder die Verbindung herstellen. Dadurch werden dann automatisch auch wirklich nur die entsprechenden Datensätze im Unterformular angezeigt.

Gruß Thomas


----------

